# AC number 6 turnouts and Train-Li Num 5 /1/2



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok folks, food for thought, need any input you may have for my suggestions. I had been thinking that if you have the AC turnout and also one from Train-Li that have the micro switch is it possible to do as they did in the smaller scales to make the frog powered only when the switch is lined for the track you have chosen to run on with out the micro switch. I have been thinking this has worked in the HO scale and that way you eliminate the micro switch. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Since the points are powered from metal "tabs" that the points slide onto, why not connect the frog to the points? 

The #6 frog is insulated from the other rails. The Train-Li frog appears to be also. 

On the surface, would seem to work. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

While I am little confused by the question, let me try to rephrase it and see if I understood what you are asking?

You want to pick up power via the points to lead the power to the frog depending on the position of the points without using a microswitch or reed relay - the answer is no. Because the individual point rails are isolated from each other and are hard wired to the respective track power. Using "loos contact" instead of hard wiring would just jeopardize the power continuity. I believe without much testing that what might be possible in HO is definately not possible in G-scale. I had three custom switches and I orginally wired them up just to be powered by contact through the points and that worked great for about 10 minutes







. 

That is why we need a "powering" mechanism and we thoguht it was better to use the reed relay (water protection) versus a microswitch.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh,, they are insulated from each other... and fed opposite polarity all the time, yep, that nixes it.... 

Need to take a closer look at the Aristo switch, may be the same situation, it looked as though it MIGHT be that the "tabs" under the rails "switched" power... but maybe they are in continuous contact. 

Regards, Greg


----------

